# Generelle Frage: "GUI"-Werkzeuge



## Nubiator (18. Jun 2007)

Moin,

nachdem ich mich in JAVA durchgearbeitet habe, würde ich gerne den nächsten Schritt gehen. 
Mit anderen Worten: Weg von der Console : Hin zur GUI 

Die Frage ist nun, ob es Werkzeuge (eine Art "GUI"-Builder) gibt, um Menschen zu erstellen, die dann bestimmte Aktionen durchführen (bspw. Bewegung).

Wenn man in Games bspw. Gesichter oder ähnliches abbilden möchte, wird es doch sicherlich Tools geben, die einem die Modellierung erleichtern.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfen

MFG
Nubiator


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

Wenn du weg von der Konsole willst, sind animierte Figuren sicher nicht der erste Schritt.


----------



## Neolity (18. Jun 2007)

Schau dir mal in deinem Java Buch das/die Kapitel über Awt und danach Swing an.
Von Animationen wirst du da zwar nichts lesen, aber weg von der Konsole kommst du damit schon.
Du kannst damit dann erstmal GUIs mit Buttons, Checkboxen, Tabellen erstellen, lernst wie man Ereignisse (gedrückte Buttons, geänderte Checkboxen) behandelt, wie man Elemente anordnen (lassen) kann (Stichwort LayoutManager) und einiges mehr.
Danach kannste dir mal das Kapitel über die Klasse paint anschauen und damit Bilder und diverse Symbole zeichnen (Linien, Kreise, Rechtecke).


----------



## Nubiator (18. Jun 2007)

Moin,

Swing und AWt habe ich natürlich auch schon benutzt (Programm zur Clusteranalyse) 

Ich habe vorhin einen Thread über Blender, etc. gelesen. Im Prinzip ist das schon fast richtig.

MFG
Nubiator


----------



## Neolity (18. Jun 2007)

Aber Blender hat ja nichts mit Java zu tun und Aktionen führt ein in Blender erstelltes Objekt ja auch nicht von alleine durch...


----------



## Xams (12. Jul 2007)

Dann brauchst du eine 3D-Engine wie JPCT
Schau mal hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic46139_jpct-3d-spiele-programmierung-tutorial.html


----------

